# For the Glock owners



## KenpoTex (Apr 4, 2006)

I ran across this site the other day, it's got a ton of great info about Glocks.  http://www.glockfaq.com/default.htm

Enjoy...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the post.  Looks like a great site.  Pretty good target downloads for everyone too.

Jeff


----------

